# Anna Rawson



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2013)

As Anna gets more than a nod of approval on here whenever the top looking lady golfers are mentioned I came across this just now which should keep those who like her happy http://instagram.com/p/ecQ_fStIrU/#

Personally I am more a Natalie Gulbis or Paula Creamer kind of guy but each to their own


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 19, 2013)

I've seen worse


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 20, 2013)

She good, but if you want some hardcore naked golfer action look no further.




Now try and get that image out of your head....


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd play around with her if she asked ........... Sorry, I meant a round!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 20, 2013)

Dress code is slipping in the ladyÂ´s game


----------



## LIG (Sep 21, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Dress code is slipping in the ladyÂ´s game 

Click to expand...

Don't mind a bit, me!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2013)

Not sure what colour Amp I'd choose.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2013)

She is a very good looking girl. Wonder if she has pet insurance?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Not golf shoes  I'm  afraid,  spikes well ok.:whoo:


----------



## CMAC (Sep 22, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I came across this just now which should keep those who like her happy http://instagram.com/p/ecQ_fStIrU/#

Click to expand...




Oh Mama!


----------



## One Planer (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry. What was the question?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Sorry. What was the question?
		
Click to expand...

There was a question...?


----------



## One Planer (Sep 22, 2013)

Imurg said:



			There was a question...?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know Ian, I didn't get past the pictures


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2013)

If lady golfers get very upset about us ignoring golfing ability of Ms X and commenting that Ms X looks a bit 'dumpy'; 'face like the back end of a bus' or dowdy - then for goodness sake DON'T sell your game on sexual imagary.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If lady golfers get very upset about us ignoring golfing ability of Ms X and commenting that Ms X looks a bit 'dumpy'; 'face like the back end of a bus' or dowdy - then for goodness sake DON'T sell your game on sexual imagary.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed....

Plus, at a glance, this thread title keeps making me think someone is talking about me (Amanda Rawson) and then I see the pictures and I know it's definitely not!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If lady golfers get very upset about us ignoring golfing ability of Ms X and commenting that Ms X looks a bit 'dumpy'; 'face like the back end of a bus' or dowdy - then for goodness sake DON'T sell your game on sexual imagary.
		
Click to expand...

AND there we are again.... sexism and discrimination is women's fault. :clap:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			AND there we are again.... sexism and discrimination is women's fault. :clap:
		
Click to expand...


Kind of collective responsibility, no one made her take off her vest, but I do find the overriding attitude a little school boyish.

I'm not sure who the advert is pitched at. I'm not buying a club because it's advertised by a girl in her pants.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2013)

therod said:



			Kind of collective responsibility, no one made her take off her vest, but I do find the overriding attitude a little school boyish.

I'm not sure who the advert is pitched at. I'm not buying a club because it's advertised by a girl in her pants.
		
Click to expand...

And I won't be buying the pants because they were advertised by a girl holding a golf club


----------



## CMAC (Sep 23, 2013)

therod said:



			I'm not buying a club because it's advertised by a girl in her pants.
		
Click to expand...

what club :smirk:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			what club :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Stop it!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 23, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			what club :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


Top answer is ^^^^^^^  excellent DV excellent,  i only saw this now so i  read all the posts after each other and i actually laughed out loud ..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			AND there we are again.... sexism and discrimination is women's fault. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Well why is she (un)dressed as she is?  Not usual golfing attire for ladies that I've noticed - at least not in my club and at least not on the golf course.  Who knows what goes on and comes off in the ladies locker room - and I'm not actually bothered.  

Maybe the picture is aimed at attracting girls to the game - but if so do we want 8-10yr old lassies (or indeed 80-100yr old lassies) thinking that this is how they should dress.  So if it is not aimed at the fairer sex, then it can only be aimed at the letching sex.  And guess what - we letch (oops - of course I meant _they _)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well why is she (un)dressed as she is?
		
Click to expand...

Probably because we live in a patriarchal society where women are judged more on their looks than abilities and achievements.

I mean, Anna who? I had to google her, best ever finish? T10 Best ever major finish? T55.

Where's the Inbee Park and Yani Tseng adverts? You think they shouldn't be treated with respect just because some of their lesser-talented rivals choose to take their kit off?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2013)

If Anna Rawson,Blair O'Neal & any other fit female golfer choose to do some classy photo shoot with their kit off then that's fine by me. If it offends you then don't look,it's pretty easy really.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			If Anna Rawson,Blair O'Neal & any other fit female golfer choose to do some classy photo shoot with their kit off then that's fine by me. If it offends you then don't look,it's pretty easy really.
		
Click to expand...

That wee pearl aimed at me?

I don't find either of the pics in this thread offensive. In fact, one if them I quite like, the other I find painfully sad.

I didn't even find hogan's post offensive, just annoying that someone who usually comes across as fairly intelligent could post such rubbish so I was hoping he might have a rethink.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			That wee pearl aimed at me?

I don't find either of the pics in this thread offensive. In fact, one if them I quite like, the other I find painfully sad.

I didn't even find hogan's post offensive, just annoying that someone who usually comes across as fairly intelligent could post such rubbish so I was hoping he might have a rethink.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree that it devalues womens sport to be defined by looks rather than ability. However it's prevalent in men's sport also. 

Maybe not golf, but David Beckham was valued higher than his ability warranted, because he's pretty and looks good in a pant.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2013)

therod said:



			I do agree that it devalues womens sport to be defined by looks rather than ability. However it's prevalent in men's sport also. 

Maybe not golf, but David Beckham was valued higher than his ability warranted, because he's pretty and looks good in a pant.
		
Click to expand...

More nonsense!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			That wee pearl aimed at me?

I don't find either of the pics in this thread offensive. In fact, one if them I quite like, the other I find painfully sad.

I didn't even find hogan's post offensive, just annoying that someone who usually comes across as fairly intelligent could post such rubbish so I was hoping he might have a rethink.
		
Click to expand...

Not aimed at you:thup:
Sex sells. Lots of male sports stars/actors do similar photo shoots too. You don't see Rooney doing the kind of photo shoots that Beckham does, because no one wants to see that 
In the same way that I don't want to see Inbee Park in a swimsuit.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not aimed at you:thup:
Sex sells. Lots of male sports stars/actors do similar photo shoots too. You don't see Rooney doing the kind of photo shoots that Beckham does, because no one wants to see that 
In the same way that I don't want to see Inbee Park in a swimsuit.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. My gripe here was the comment that the ladies game couldn't expect to be taken seriously while some of the players did these photo shoots... (I'm paraphrasing so forgive me if I got that wrong).

Nobody suggests Man U were not a seriously good team just cos their pin up midfielder appeared in magazines in his pants.

There is, of course, also a much more complicated and serious aspect to this sort of thing and women's role in society but even I am not mad enough to try and argue that here.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Indeed. My gripe here was the comment that the ladies game couldn't expect to be taken seriously while some of the players did these photo shoots... (I'm paraphrasing so forgive me if I got that wrong).

Nobody suggests Man U were not a seriously good team just cos their pin up midfielder appeared in magazines in his pants.

There is, of course, also a much more complicated and serious aspect to this sort of thing and women's role in society but even I am not mad enough to try and argue that here.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough


----------



## IainP (Sep 23, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Plus, at a glance, this thread title keeps making me think someone is talking about me (Amanda Rawson) and then I see the pictures and I know it's definitely not!!
		
Click to expand...

I think we all know who is making the best flapjacks though :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Probably because we live in a patriarchal society where women are judged more on their looks than abilities and achievements.
		
Click to expand...

My comment was simply in response to that by Fairwaydodger to my original post

_AND there we are again.... sexism and discrimination is women's fault._

If women golfers accept that women are judged more on their looks than abilities and achievements then fine - AR can dress in this way and no-one will be upset.  If women golfers DON'T like being so judged then AR shouldn't pander to letching blokes.  But don't blame (some of) us for letching at AR in that photo. She didin't have to dress that way; it is nothing to do with golf; AR is simply using her body to attract male attention - and if our female fellow players are happy with that then fine.

For what it's worth (nothing actually) - IMO she's too skinny so not really a good role model for young girls playing the game to aspire to (and I'd say the same thing if she was a model)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Probably because we live in a patriarchal society where women are judged more on their looks than abilities and achievements.

I mean, Anna who? I had to google her, best ever finish? T10 Best ever major finish? T55.

Where's the Inbee Park and Yani Tseng adverts? You think they shouldn't be treated with respect just because some of their lesser-talented rivals choose to take their kit off?
		
Click to expand...

But surely that is what will happen?  Where are the adverts of Inbee Park and Yani Tseng in their undies?  Quite.  Inbee Park and Yani Tseng should *absolutely *be treated with respect for their golf, but sexy advertising around a relatively two-bit lady golfer does ladies golf absolutely no favours whatsoever.  

So ladies - complain like blazes when golf manufacturers try and sell stuff on back of sexual images - it is inappropriate.  Ladies golf is in an excellent position to springboard (yeugh word) off the Solheim Cup win.  It doesn't need this pandering to the lowest denominator of the male of the species.

[EDIT] Ladies - correct me if I am wrong - but I don't think you are saying that it is OK for such advertising.  If you *are *saying this are you then also saying that it is wrong for us to view it as sexual and let it frame our perception of the ladies game.  Unfortunately this sort of advertising will *only *be viewed in a sexual way, and it *will *frame male peception of the ladies game and lady golfers not having similar physical attributes to those of AR.


----------



## cookelad (Sep 24, 2013)

I've lost track of this one now do we like the pics or are we angry that Ms Rawson has posed for them?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

cookelad said:



			I've lost track of this one now do we like the pics or are we angry that Ms Rawson has posed for them?
		
Click to expand...

Haha we like them :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Haha we like them :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We blokes might - but do the ladies?  And if the the ladies don't then AR should be told to put her clothes back on.  IMO she isn't doing anything to raise the standing of the ladies game and have it recognised for the quality of it's golf - rather than the quality of it's tottie.  Watching Michelle Wie in her mini-mini skirt, pose and preen herself throughout the Solheim Cup ended up a bit of a joke actually - and certainly did nothing to improve for my perception of the USA team.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 24, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We blokes might - but do the ladies?  And if the the ladies don't then AR should be told to put her clothes back on.  IMO she isn't doing anything to raise the standing of the ladies game and have it recognised for the quality of it's golf - rather than the quality of it's tottie.  Watching Michelle Wie in her mini-mini skirt, pose and preen herself throughout the Solheim Cup ended up a bit of a joke actually - and certainly did nothing to improve for my perception of the USA team.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, AR is never going to make much money playing golf. She is not very good, but she has other assets to exploit. Much like kornikova did with tennis.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We blokes might - but do the ladies?  And if the the ladies don't then AR should be told to put her clothes back on.  IMO she isn't doing anything to raise the standing of the ladies game and have it recognised for the quality of it's golf - rather than the quality of it's tottie.  Watching Michelle Wie in her mini-mini skirt, pose and preen herself throughout the Solheim Cup ended up a bit of a joke actually - and certainly did nothing to improve for my perception of the USA team.
		
Click to expand...

You would never catch good players like Laura Davis doing this sort of thing


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Agreed it devalues women's sport but Murph makes a valid point. 


That aside, I would like to bathe her in champagne.  She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 24, 2013)

Come on. Do we have such a bias towards PC that we can no longer post, publish or look at a picture of a beautiful young woman without guilt or recrimination? Please don't tell me this is demeaning to women. It just simply isn't. Lots of men, Beckham included, have traded on their looks for years. Good looking people, mainly women it should be said, use their looks to their advantage every single day. This is a fine example, or was the man holding a gun to Ms. Rawson's head airbrushed out? This kind of thing has gone on since the birth of the human race and will go on until we die. It's a fact of life. Alternatively, we could go back to Victorian principles. Cover up that piano leg. Guess what, I saw an ankle today! Phoar!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Come on. Do we have such a bias towards PC that we can no longer post, publish or look at a picture of a beautiful young woman without guilt or recrimination? Please don't tell me this is demeaning to women. It just simply isn't. Lots of men, Beckham included, have traded on their looks for years. Good looking people, mainly women it should be said, use their looks to their advantage every single day. This is a fine example, or was the man holding a gun to Ms. Rawson's head airbrushed out? This kind of thing has gone on since the birth of the human race and will go on until we die. It's a fact of life. Alternatively, we could go back to Victorian principles. Cover up that piano leg. Guess what, I saw an ankle today! Phoar!
		
Click to expand...

It's not political correctness - it's about respecting the sensibilities and sensitivities of others whenever you can.  I'm not pointing a finger at AR - I'm suggesting that any golf equipment manufacturer or golf publication that thinks it OK to sell their products using such imagary is really being rather disrespectful to the women's game.

AR can undress as much as she wants and post pictures of herself on her website, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter etc and that is fine by me - and if she makes money great.  But I have to go there to find them.  I note that the picture in question is actually on Instagram and I don't know who _The Foozler_ is or what mag or whatever he/she writes for.  But my general point remains and it is simply one of respecting the game of golf and specifically respecting women's golf and women players of *all *abilities (which in general many blokes don't - but that's another thread)

btw - I don't think _The Beckham Principle _ - whilst absolutely valid in it's own multiple contexts - applies here in the context of a female golfer and women's golf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

I respect womens golf,but I also like looking attractive female golfers in minimal clothing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I respect womens golf,but I also like looking attractive female golfers in minimal clothing 

Click to expand...

true - however (s)he who sups with the devil should have a long spoon


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

It's disingenuous to keep bringing up Beckham to say the same happens for men. The way men and women are perceived and treated is very different.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's disingenuous to keep bringing up Beckham to say the same happens for men. The way men and women are perceived and treated is very different.
		
Click to expand...

Yes,women get it much easier IMO


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes,women get it much easier IMO
		
Click to expand...

If you're serious (which I doubt).... try following @everydaysexism


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's disingenuous to keep bringing up Beckham to say the same happens for men. The way men and women are perceived and treated is very different.
		
Click to expand...

Karen you've made your point very well but I worry that once again your forehead and that brick wall are becoming far too acquainted


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			If you're serious (which I doubt).... try following @everydaysexism
		
Click to expand...

Im deadly serious,just don't think men bang on about sexism as much.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Im deadly serious,just don't think men bang on about sexism as much.
		
Click to expand...

Because you very very very very very rarely (if ever) experience it?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Because you very very very very very rarely (if ever) experience it?
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe I just don't go looking for it


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 24, 2013)

Not getting involved with the whole "guys recieve sexism" argument, because I think it's not going to go anywhere, but FD, I wondered if you might answer me a question? Only because I would love to hear your point of view, as I somewhat lack anyone to discuss this reasonably with, who isn't in a similar position to myself, and therefore has similar views to myself.

My theory is that sexism is partly still prevalent is the number of women who play up to the stereotype, thereby reinforcing the mens previously held sexism. This is coming from a social, and a professional environment, where by I have seen a whole range of women play up to the "blond"/helpless role, looking for help, in areas I know full well they are capable of completing themselves. 

Is this something that you would agree with, or dispute? Trying to look at this with an open mind, hence why I would love the feedback!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or maybe I just don't go looking for it 

Click to expand...

Like white people don't go looking for racism?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Not getting involved with the whole "guys recieve sexism" argument, because I think it's not going to go anywhere, but FD, I wondered if you might answer me a question? Only because I would love to hear your point of view, as I somewhat lack anyone to discuss this reasonably with, who isn't in a similar position to myself, and therefore has similar views to myself.

My theory is that sexism is partly still prevalent is the number of women who play up to the stereotype, thereby reinforcing the mens previously held sexism. This is coming from a social, and a professional environment, where by I have seen a whole range of women play up to the "blond"/helpless role, looking for help, in areas I know full well they are capable of completing themselves. 

Is this something that you would agree with, or dispute? Trying to look at this with an open mind, hence why I would love the feedback!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know any women like that. You sure they were playing up to it or just happened to be blonde and need help?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting reply FD.

.......now where is the popcorn.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't know any women like that. You sure they were playing up to it or just happened to be blonde and need help?
		
Click to expand...

Playing up to it like self-named *Team Tottie *4ball at my place   Actually they call themselves that from time-to-time very tongue in cheek, because they know (well three of the four do) fine well that they are far from it.  They just do it as the club is rather short of female 'tottie' so they gamely fill the gap for us blokes and the other lady members whilst they search for younger lady members.  All a bit of fun.  And the ladies instigate it.

And yes - they are a ferociously competitive team - and look for no favours or advice from us mere blokes - sad creatures they tell us that we are.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't know any women like that. You sure they were playing up to it or just happened to be blonde and need help?
		
Click to expand...

I wish I they weren't playing up to it, as these were women I did hold a lot of respect for previously. This is in tasks that if noone else is around, they have coped with fine, and just done it, but at these times, didn't really want to do it, so played on the "helpless" card. I'm hoping that it is something they will grow out of when they mature (although being 24/25 I hope this is soon!).

I fully appreciate that this isn't helped by many guys attitudes of wanting to be the "knight in shining armour" coming to a "distressed maidens" help, but I was just wondering if you had previous experiences of this yourself. As you haven't, I guess it's a null and void point.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 24, 2013)

If women want to take their clothes off that's fine by me.

If they didn't want me to look at them they'd put a coat on!!!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

CH this is flirtation being used as an influencing technique to avoid doing something they don't want to do. Judging by your description the men in your office are falling for it. Those of you pouring scorn on FDs position discrimination and stereotyping exists, it's not nice (particularly when you are on the receiving end) and sadly it doesn't look like it's going away anytime soon


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 24, 2013)

Tiger said:



			CH this is flirtation being used as an influencing technique to avoid doing something they don't want to do. Judging by your description the men in your office are falling for it. Those of you pouring scorn on FDs position discrimination and stereotyping exists, it's not nice (particularly when you are on the receiving end) and sadly it doesn't look like it's going away anytime soon 

Click to expand...

Oh I can definitely accept that it's a flirtation technique, but in my head, I see it as a very negative one to use on their part, as it contriubutes to them not being taken as seriously in a business sense, which then leads to further claims of sexism.

I guess what I was trying to say in a roundabout kind of way is that while I completely accept that sexism does still exist, and I do deplore it, I would argue that it is in part due to the way some women play up to it, as much as it is men propagating historical sexist views.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I guess what I was trying to say in a roundabout kind of way is that while I completely accept that sexism does still exist, and I do deplore it, I would argue that it is in part due to the way some women play up to it, as much as it is men propagating historical sexist views.
		
Click to expand...

And we're back to where I jumped in on this thread.... yes sexism exists but it's women's fault (apparently).


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			And we're back to where I jumped in on this thread.... yes sexism exists but it's women's fault (apparently).



Click to expand...

Is it not allowed to be the fault of both sexes?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Like white people don't go looking for racism?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?????

Think ill leave this thread now. 
Thanks for sharing the Pic Homer :thup:


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

CH think about it this way. Men use flirtation as well it's just that you only notice women doing it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			And we're back to where I jumped in on this thread.... yes sexism exists but it's women's fault (apparently).



Click to expand...

FD you know I've always got your back on this one. Keep raising ths issue :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Seriously?????

Think ill leave this thread now. 
Thanks for sharing the Pic Homer :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Seriously. See ya!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 24, 2013)

Tiger said:



			CH think about it this way. Men use flirtation as well it's just that you only notice women doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely made me think Tiger.

One key difference is that I rarely see men flirt in a self-degrading way, as some women tend to do. I fully accept that this may be as you point out though, in that I notice women doing it a lot more than men!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 24, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			One key difference is that I rarely see men flirt in a self-degrading way, as some women tend to do. I fully accept that this may be as you point out though, in that I notice women doing it a lot more than men!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't really work the same way for men, so we tend to try to look 'cool' instead of 'sexy'.

Surely you've seen a guy with a knobby haircut and a pair of Ray-Bans?


----------



## cookelad (Sep 24, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Surely you've seen a guy with a knobby haircut and a pair of Ray-Bans? 

Click to expand...

I thought we were told not to use David Beckham as an example anymore!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2013)

Tiger said:



			FD you know I've always got your back on this one. Keep raising ths issue :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fighting injustice one post at a time, got your back like a virtual Dempsey & makepeace (one for the kids):thup:

The David beckham analogy works in microcosm, never really taken seriously as a footballer, because he sold shirts/pants etc.

It does fall down on a sport to sport comparison, but other factors feed in that have been covered before. 

As one who never looks for casual sexism (or racism) I'm genuinely interested in hearing what you experience on a daily basis, and how these pics reinforce it. 

To me the negative is that it turns grown men into dribbling idiots.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

therod said:



			As one who never looks for casual sexism (or racism) I'm genuinely interested in hearing what you experience on a daily basis, and how these pics reinforce it.
		
Click to expand...

@everydaysexism

Check out their timeline


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

therod said:



			Fighting injustice one post at a time, got your back like a virtual Dempsey & makepeace (one for the kids):thup:
		
Click to expand...

LOL. On a serious note there was an interesting experiment conducted in the US in the 60s where a school teacher wanted to teach her class about racism. 

On day one they picked on the brown eyed children, made them wear collars and treated them like black people were treated under segregation laws. On day two she flipped it and they picked on the blue eyed kids instead.

The fascinating thing was she gave both groups of children a test on both days. In both groups the children performed worse when they were the 'lesser' class.

What it demonstrated was that when they felt they were second class citizens that wouldn't achieve anything their attainment levels dropped.

So everything in our society from imagery to figureheads and attitudes to populist opinion will serve only to reinforce that stereotype. 

So yes in your face sexism, racism etc is less prevalent but the signs are there to see it hasn't gone away.

51% of the population are women but they are under represented in positions of leadership because of our patriarchal society. Whilst a quarter of footballers in the top four divisions are black I think Paul Ince is the only black manager.

So yes IMHO pictures like this are part of a wider societal reinforcement of current gender imbalance


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2013)

Tiger said:



			LOL. On a serious note there was an interesting experiment conducted in the US in the 60s where a school teacher wanted to teach her class about racism. 

On day one they picked on the brown eyed children, made them wear collars and treated them like black people were treated under segregation laws. On day two she flipped it and they picked on the blue eyed kids instead.

The fascinating thing was she gave both groups of children a test on both days. In both groups the children performed worse when they were the 'lesser' class.

What it demonstrated was that when they felt they were second class citizens that wouldn't achieve anything their attainment levels dropped.

So everything in our society from imagery to figureheads and attitudes to populist opinion will serve only to reinforce that stereotype. 

So yes in your face sexism, racism etc is less prevalent but the signs are there to see it hasn't gone away.

51% of the population are women but they are under represented in positions of leadership because of our patriarchal society. Whilst a quarter of footballers in the top four divisions are black I think Paul Ince is the only black manager.

So yes IMHO pictures like this are part of a wider societal reinforcement of current gender imbalance
		
Click to expand...

Chris Houghton[or is he dark brown]


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2013)

Chris Powell


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2013)

Chris Kiwomya


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2013)

Perhaps it's pro Chrisist rather than racist?? 

I like that feminist timeline - unintentionally funny. Btw the bloke on the bus was not masturbating, he was apply some soothing lotion


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Chris Kiwomya
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not for much longer!


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Maybe not for much longer! 

Click to expand...

Inside track!!??

Is he getting the Spanish archer?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2013)

Gus poyet,Roberto di-matteo.
Not yet, but have been,and will be again


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Perhaps it's pro Chrisist rather than racist?? 

I like that feminist timeline - unintentionally funny. Btw the bloke on the bus was not masturbating, he was apply some soothing lotion 

Click to expand...

LOL yes apologies to the three Chris' my bad  still a valid point though


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Inside track!!??

Is he getting the Spanish archer?
		
Click to expand...

lol - never heard that one before, El Bow, I like it!

No, just speculating, they're rooted at the bottom of the table, aren't they?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Tiger said:



			LOL yes apologies to the three Chris' my bad  still a valid point though 

Click to expand...

Does seem to be discrimination against black managers not called Chris, though!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Gus poyet,Roberto di-matteo.
Not yet, but have been,and will be again
		
Click to expand...

Neither Gus Poyet or Bobby Di Matteo are black but they both have cracking tans


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			lol - never heard that one before, El Bow, I like it!

No, just speculating, they're rooted at the bottom of the table, aren't they?
		
Click to expand...

I know this is way off topic, but saw him interview at the Liverpool game and was impressed. But then its all about results!!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 24, 2013)

Tiger said:



			LOL. On a serious note there was an interesting experiment conducted in the US in the 60s where a school teacher wanted to teach her class about racism. 

On day one they picked on the brown eyed children, made them wear collars and treated them like black people were treated under segregation laws. On day two she flipped it and they picked on the blue eyed kids instead.

The fascinating thing was she gave both groups of children a test on both days. In both groups the children performed worse when they were the 'lesser' class.

What it demonstrated was that when they felt they were second class citizens that wouldn't achieve anything their attainment levels dropped.

So everything in our society from imagery to figureheads and attitudes to populist opinion will serve only to reinforce that stereotype. 

So yes in your face sexism, racism etc is less prevalent but the signs are there to see it hasn't gone away.

51% of the population are women but they are under represented in positions of leadership because of our patriarchal society. Whilst a quarter of footballers in the top four divisions are black I think Paul Ince is the only black manager.

So yes IMHO pictures like this are part of a wider societal reinforcement of current gender imbalance
		
Click to expand...

Not quite an experiment.

One Teachers's reaction to Martin Luther King's assassination. 'A Class Divided' was the name of it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Does seem to be discrimination against black managers not called Chris, though!
		
Click to expand...

LMAO! :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			@everydaysexism

Check out their timeline
		
Click to expand...

Checked it out,I'll not be following.like I said No point going looking for it. 
PS Racism  affects white people aswell


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Checked it out,I'll not be following.like I said No point going looking for it. 
PS Racism  affects white people aswell
		
Click to expand...

There's difference between not looking for it and turning a blind eye to it.

Yip re racism, probably not as much though? Just trying to get you to look from a different perspective, difficult I know.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 24, 2013)

Welcome to 2013, where someone uses a picture of a woman in an advert and a discussion has to take place about it, which then descends into the realms of sexism and even racism. Now the thought police won't let us use the David Beckham example, because apparently it is not the same thing. He is using his looks to sell a product. Anna Rawson is using her looks to sell a product. It is EXACTLY the same thing. Just because it doesn't fit the feminist agenda does not change the facts.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			There's difference between not looking for it and turning a blind eye to it.

Yip re racism, probably not as much though? Just trying to get you to look from a different perspective, difficult I know.
		
Click to expand...

That's funny I was trying to get you to do the same


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			That's funny I was trying to get you to do the same 

Click to expand...

Why would I do that when I'm right?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			@everydaysexism

Check out their timeline
		
Click to expand...

cheers for the heads up 



Pin-seeker said:



			Checked it out,I'll not be following.like I said No point going looking for it. 
PS Racism  affects white people aswell
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested in getting a rounded picture so I did follow, I'm not sure I could dismiss without first understanding. Even though some of the instances cited are illegal rather than sexist. 

As a white male in Dorset , I've never experienced racism towards me, doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I did however once get wolf whistled at by another man . (I was quite a catch in my youth!) 

I'm not sure this is PC, but I quite liked the attention


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Welcome to 2013, where someone uses a picture of a woman in an advert and a discussion has to take place about it, which then descends into the realms of sexism and even racism. Now the thought police won't let us use the David Beckham example, because apparently it is not the same thing. He is using his looks to sell a product. Anna Rawson is using her looks to sell a product. It is EXACTLY the same thing. Just because it doesn't fit the feminist agenda does not change the facts.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is Sweep both the Beckham and Rawson adverts are targeted at men...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

For those interested here is the Class Divided video link
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VeK759FF84s


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

therod said:



			cheers for the heads up 



I'm interested in getting a rounded picture so I did follow, I'm not sure I could dismiss without first understanding. Even though some of the instances cited are illegal rather than sexist. 

As a white male in Dorset , I've never experienced racism towards me, doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I did however once get wolf whistled at by another man . (I was quite a catch in my youth!) 

I'm not sure this is PC, but I quite liked the attention 

Click to expand...

:rofl:
I'd also check out @TheLadBible some interesting posts


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Why would I do that when I'm right?  

Click to expand...

Course you are flower :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Course you are flower :thup:
		
Click to expand...

think you've lost mate if you're resorting to patronizing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

therod said:



			think you've lost mate if you're resorting to patronizing 

Click to expand...

You'll never beat a women in a argument mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2013)

In the interest of fairness


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In the interest of fairness








Click to expand...

Opened with a bit of trepidation... Thought it maybe you in your pants homie!


----------



## CMAC (Sep 24, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In the interest of fairness








Click to expand...

ahh a picture of Fanny :whoo: :smirk:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In the interest of fairness








Click to expand...

Somewhat missing the point.... :lol:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			ahh a picture of Fanny :whoo: :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Just spat beer everywhere when I read this :rofl:


----------



## Sweep (Sep 25, 2013)

Tiger said:



			The thing is Sweep both the Beckham and Rawson adverts are targeted at men...
		
Click to expand...

Seriously??? Then I really am a product of a bygone age.
OK. The Chippendales. PLEASE don't tell me I have got that one wrong too!
What about that ad with Amanda Holden eating yoghurt using a man as a footstool?
Its just life. People find others attractive. Always have, always will and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Seriously??? Then I really am a product of a bygone age.
OK. The Chippendales. PLEASE don't tell me I have got that one wrong too!
What about that ad with Amanda Holden eating yoghurt using a man as a footstool?
Its just life. People find others attractive. Always have, always will and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it.
		
Click to expand...

Of course there is nothing wrong with it - *it *being people finding others attractive - but that is not the point (and I think you know it )

Advertising, stereotyping, image, ladies game, serious, frivolous.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 26, 2013)

Tiger said:



			The thing is Sweep both the Beckham and Rawson adverts are targeted at men...
		
Click to expand...

Who was the 'Hello Boys' one targeting?


----------

